

DreamHost offers free hosting (select apps, needs invite) - anuraggoel
http://dreamhostapps.com/

======
redrobot5050
Considering how oversold their servers are, and how draconian their copyright
policies are, and abysmal service, you wouldn't want to host your app there.

At least, no sensible person hosting an app with five or more users would.

~~~
anuraggoel
Agreed. They are going for the 'hobby/early/novice hacker' market, which seems
to be quite large as well.

